# Leesville Saugeye



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

Out with my buddy yesterday and landed this using a Koppers LiveTarget Yellow Perch. 5.13lbs and 25.5 inches long.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice 'eye'! He'll taste good!


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

great fish


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice eye,gonna go down well


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Nice fish!! a coupla' " beverage of choice" and fillets.......


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

good fish,congrats, we have a club eye tourney there sat glad to see some fish pulled in, that lake has the best size class of eyes around here! we catch more mid 20" inch fish than small ones in that lake.


----------



## headlouse (Jul 28, 2010)

Very nice catch. Should taste great.


----------

